# New to Havanese Forum



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

My family and I have been wanting a Havanese. I have been calling many breeders. The two that I have made appointments with are Harmony Havanese and Bon Bon Havanese. Has anyone heard anything about these breeders? Suppose to go see the puppies this weekend.
Any advice???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bon-Bon Havanese (the one in CT?) looks like they are doing the right things, as does Harmony in NY. However, there is another Bon-Bon (not sure where that one is) and another Harmony (Seattle) that both do a LOT of internet advertising. That would make me wary. 

Since NY and CT are close geographically, I'm guessing these are the two breeders you are talking with?


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bon Bon is actually located in Stanfordville, NY and Harmony is West Nyack,NY.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rt625 said:


> Bon Bon is actually located in Stanfordville, NY and Harmony is West Nyack,NY.


Sorry! I misread. I saw that she went to college in CT!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just a warning to stay away from Blossom Havanese in Woodstock NY. I have several friends who have had big allergy problems with their puppies from Blossom.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FancyNancy said:


> Just a warning to stay away from Blossom Havanese in Woodstock NY. I have several friends who have had big allergy problems with their puppies from Blossom.


Hmmm&#8230; that's weird! Do you know their bloodlines? So many Havanese are related to so many others. If there are some lines that are more allergy-producing, it would be good to know that!


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

I actually did call them and was not happy with our conversation. Both breeders that I mentioned told me they had the litter so they can keep one of the pups for themselves. I guess to show them. I'm assuming thats a good sign.
Is there a difference between male and female dogs?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, it is VERY common for reputable breeders to keep 1 or even 2 to grow up, show and add to their breeding program!
I only have 1 hav, a girl, but dream of the day I can add a baby boy to our family!
I have heard over and over and OVER again that the girls love you, but the boys are IN love with you!


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Tammy. We made a decision and are getting our little boy on Monday. Now we just have to figure out a name!!!

Rita


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have agreed with the boys being in love with you and the girls more independent until I got Ruby. She is a lover and likes nothing more than having me hold/pet her. 

I wish you luck with your little boy and if you're having a problem coming up with a name, we're great at the name game here.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Would love some suggestions on male puppy names. Right now the ones that are being thrown around are:
Baxter, Ozzy, Otti, and Coco.
Of course nobody can agree on one of these names, so we're still thinking of new names that everyone can agree on.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

What's his coloring?


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

He is a brindle color.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Some names you can pick from the Lord of the Rings such as:
Frodo
Sam
Bilbo
Gandalf
Pippin
etc.  hope these are some helpers


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here a few more:

Azul (Blue)
Bo
Javi
Jet
Snupi
Trapos (Rags) 
Wishky (Whisky)
Yaki
Yasqui

As you can tell I lean more towards Spanish name; my are Canela(Cinnamon) and Vino(Wine)

Good Luck with picking a name!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for all your suggestions. Going to share these names with the family and hopefully make a decision. Picking him up tomorrow so we need to decide soon. Maybe once we see him again the name will just come to us.


----------



## Poughkeepsie (Jan 4, 2016)

Which breeder did you go with and were you happy with your choice?


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

I went with Bon Bon Havanese and the puppy was very sick. I had to return him back to the breeder. My family and I were devastated. We found another breeder that was recommended to us through a friend and we are very happy with our choice. Kobe has been a great addition to our family.


----------



## Poughkeepsie (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear you had to go through that. Kobe looks a lot like our Max. I have to figure out how to get his photo on here. Thanks for sharing.


----------

